# Exercise Bike or Turbo Trainer?



## jiajilah (Jun 23, 2013)

It's raining season 

Can you guys share with me your experience for the pros and cons of turbo trainers vs exercise bike?

Exercise bikes:
More expensive
Convenient (can use phone or do other things while workout)
Different cycling feel

Turbo trainers:
Actual bike feel
Same muscles trained
Noisy
Use up tires

Anything else?
What do you suggest?


----------



## Peter P. (Dec 30, 2006)

An exercise bike is an extra expense, requires it's own maintenance, and takes up extra space. Some are too heavy to move and store easily.

I recommend a mag or fluid trainer using your existing bike. It's a smaller footprint (no extra piece of equipment as with the exercise bike) and the trainer stores easily. It's likely cheaper than an exercise bike as well.


----------



## Srode (Aug 19, 2012)

Fluid trainer is the better option - get an extra wheel for your bike and put a trainer tire on it and you are good to go. If you have a carbon fiber bike best to get something else to put on the trainer though, a used aluminum bike for low dollars off craigs list is what I use.


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

Agree with the last post. I have an old WalMart bike on a cheap fluid trainer. That bike got me started on the road but it is truly better for a trainer. 

I don't agree on some of the points on an exercise bike v. Trainer raised. 

1. Price is relative. A high end trainer is not cheap. A cheap exercise bike is. Otoh a spin bike usually costs more. 
2. Convenience. If you set up an old bike on a cheap trainer it is just as convenient for you. Although not as adjustable for other members of the family should that be an issue. 
3. You can use a phone on either. Set up a stand or table next to it. I sometimes check mails during cool off/down intervals. 
4. Muscles trained can be similar depending on the bike. A spin bike can be set up to feel very real. Even a cheap upright bike can give you much the same, short of standing, but to some degree that is good, if you, like me mash too much.
5. My trainer is not nearly as loud as the TV playing Sufferfest videos. 
6. Trainer tires last a long time. So do cheap Walmart tires. I am still waiting to put the trainer tire I thought I would need. I have had this trainer for 3 years. 

Overall, I would sugfest the trainer, unless you have other people in the house that would like to use it.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

I'm with the get a trainer group. IMO, fluid or mag doesn't much matter, but I'd suggest one with variable resistance, and use a HRM. Both will help you regulate (and monitor) ride intensity.

An added benefit to the trainer is that you're fit on the bike is a constant. My knees don't like even small changes to fit.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (May 28, 2009)

I use a mag trainer. I can fold it up and stash it in the closet and ride my own bike on it, with "my" saddle, riding position, etc. in the winter.

I've only worn a tire really excessively when I didn't set the compression on the resistance unit right. I'll probably still swap on a cheap commute tire my friend thinks she's too good to ride when I drag out the trainer for the winter. But I don't worry about it when I use it sometimes during a transitional season.


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

jiajilah said:


> Can you guys share with me your experience for the pros and cons of turbo trainers vs exercise bike?
> 
> Anything else?
> What do you suggest?


Rollers. They will give you all the exercise you need and they will greatly build your skills regarding smooth pedaling style and riding in a straight line. The only thing you can't really do on rollers is out of the saddle sprints. And you talked about "bike feel"? Rollers are the real answer. You will get far more benefit from becoming a skilled roller rider than from banging away on a trainer.


----------



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

Kerry Irons said:


> Rollers. They will give you all the exercise you need and they will greatly build your skills regarding smooth pedaling style and riding in a straight line. The only thing you can't really do on rollers is out of the saddle sprints. And you talked about "bike feel"? Rollers are the real answer. You will get far more benefit from becoming a skilled roller rider than from banging away on a trainer.


No argument with that....but would like to point out another potential drawback to rollers, if it applies, is you have to pay attention.
I'm guessing a lot of people are like me in that they don't use every indoor workout to build skill but sometimes just want to move the legs. Sometimes, it's nice to be able to not pay attention and, say, operate a TV remote. If that's n/a to planned usage, but all means rollers are the way to go.


----------



## Alfonsina (Aug 26, 2012)

You won't find a new spin bike of any quality for the price you can buy even a KK road machine. I have a spin bike and I like it, but I will probably get a trainer this year too, at least to use after xmas.


----------



## y2kota (Feb 25, 2013)

I vote for the rollers. Had a set for years and loved them. Sorry that I sold them when a doc said no more biking for me. Good news is that I'm keeping a look out for a new or used set.


----------



## JasperL (Aug 21, 2011)

I'm a beginner with a 1Up USA trainer and love it. IME, the trainer is all but silent - the bike's chain, shifting, etc. (and Sufferfest videos...) is all I hear. My tires (just under racing caliber) show no unusual wear at my usage levels (300-400 miles this year). I'm sure the hardcore cyclists can burn through expensive racing tires on the trainer, but it's not worth it for me to worry about. 

I also leave the "trainer" skewer in all the time. The weight penalty is minimal and if it's raining or dark, I roll my bike to the workout room, takes ten seconds to put on the trainer, and I get a workout on the same bike I ride outside. 

My wife also rides and so we have two trainers - $600 total - and can work out together, then simply move the trainers off to the side or fold them up and put them in any closet.


----------

